

Duke Nukem deal goes sour as 3D Realms sues Gearbox - angersock
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/194300/Duke_Nukem_deal_goes_sour_as_3D_Realms_sues_Gearbox.php

======
superkamiguru
Is SEGA next?

